# Couple of things



## DKMD (Nov 22, 2018)

I managed to finish a couple of things over the past few weeks. The first is a walnut hollowform with a boxwood collar. About 8” across with an oil finish.


 

The second is a piece of palm that I think I got from @Lou Currier. About 5x5” with an oil finish. 

I love the look of it, but I cursed at the entire state of Florida from start to finish.


 

The last one is a piece of some kind of local yard tree that I got from a local arborist. It was labeled at some point, but I’ve long since forgotten what kind of wood. About 9” tall with a Wenge bow tie and an oil finish.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Smitty (Nov 22, 2018)

Great work, David. By the way, how small is that opening on the first one (walnut)?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 22, 2018)

Smitty said:


> ...By the way, how small is that opening on the first one (walnut)?



About an inch and a half before the collar was inserted

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice pieces Doc, that is a sweet walnut hollow form. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 22, 2018)

Fantastic turnings! Love the shapes and attention to detail. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2018)

All nice but love the walnut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Nov 22, 2018)

That all look awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 22, 2018)

All Beauties, the wood in the last looks very familiar, can't put my finger on it though...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 22, 2018)

Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 22, 2018)

I thought I could hear someone cursing 

Glad to see it turned Doc

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 22, 2018)

Awesome work DK! Yea, palm sucks really bad. The walnut piece is a sexy shape too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 22, 2018)

TimR said:


> Awesome work DK! Yea, palm sucks really bad. The walnut piece is a sexy shape too!



But the palm looks awesome when you pull it off!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2018)

Very nice work doc. 
I like that bowtie....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 22, 2018)

My fav is the palm!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 22, 2018)

All great but the walnut is the coolest

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 23, 2018)

All great but the palm is the coolest

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 23, 2018)

Beautiful forms and outstanding use of the wood. Thanks for posting, they're encouraging for me to see. I can only wish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 27, 2018)

Beauties!
Guess I’ll have to try Palm next time it’s offered.
Keep’em coming.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 30, 2018)

I especially like the walnut w/boxwood. But all are outstanding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 4, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I managed to finish a couple of things over the past few weeks. The first is a walnut hollowform with a boxwood collar. About 8” across with an oil finish.
> View attachment 155828
> 
> The second is a piece of palm that I think I got from @Lou Currier. About 5x5” with an oil finish.
> ...


David,
The last one with the bowtie kinda makes me think of chinaberry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 7, 2018)

Very nice work!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 7, 2018)

I love the form of the walnut too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

